# Galveston HDR



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

My first image to show here. Took this one in mid-June sometime to try out HDR processing in Photoshop. Did not like the result until I tried Photomatix. A highly recommended software if you are interested in the HDR processing. I think it's far easier to use than what Photoshop CS2 offers. Hope you enjoy the shot and I'm sure most will know where I was.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice picture. I have been to that web site before and checked out that software but am always afraid to try new stuff. Based on your comments I'll think I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice photo and a great example of what you can do with photomatix. I've had the program for a short time now and I've been having a lot of fun with it.. I've been especially surprised at what can do for single RAW images.. Search HDR or photomatix and you can find a few examples here. Some of my first experiments: 
http://www.pbase.com/arlon/hdr_attempts&page=all


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice picture...I will go to the site and check it out.......


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Nice picture. I have been to that web site before and checked out that software but am always afraid to try new stuff. Based on your comments I'll think I'll give it a try. Thanks


You can get the trial for free and there is no time limit. I think the simple overlay feature is disabled and the trial version stamps "PHOTMATIX" in several spots across the image. I did the trial and it was a no-brainer for me to purchase the software. And thanks for the comment!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice shot. Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

What can it do for single RAW images?? Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Photomatix vs PS*

I did a test a couple months ago. Not only is Photomatix easier to use - it yields better results in almost every occasion. Very nice use of the program here. Everything is very subtle - excellent job!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

richg99 said:


> What can it do for single RAW images?? Rich


 What you can do is use your RAW convertor that comes with Canon cameras, or Adobe bridge, and save multiple JPEGs with varying exposures set 1/2, to 1 full stop apart. Anywhere from 3 to seven will do it. Just make enough that you cover the full tonal range of your shot from light to shadow. Then you generate the HDR in Photomatix by loading those multiple JPEGs and doing the tone mapping parameters to your satisfaction. You don't get the full dynamic range of true HDR made from multiple exposures, but the result is still pretty nice. I call them psuedo HDR's.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Actually, I was hoping that the program did something special with a single raw image. I'm not ready to take multiple shots and combine them...Still can't bring myself to doing that...but..if one single image can be worked, that would be of interest Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Actually, I was hoping that the program did something special with a single raw image. I'm not ready to take multiple shots and combine them...Still can't bring myself to doing that...but..if one single image can be worked, that would be of interest Rich


Rich, Pocketfisherman is talking about a single image. When you process the RAW file as a jpg save it under different names for different EV (brightness) stops. I use seven to nine shots of the same image at different exposures.

As Pocket said I do not feel this is a substitute for "true" HDR as they tend to get noisy, but it can save some bad shots - if you ever have any.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, I have tons of bad shots....

So far I have avoided using BURST or purposely shooting the same shot multiple times to get different exposures. I guess I should...but...I'm an old hard head. I like to do a single capture. Of course, I may throw 49 separate shots away and only keep one good one. regards, Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Well, I have tons of bad shots....
> 
> So far I have avoided using BURST or purposely shooting the same shot multiple times to get different exposures. I guess I should...but...I'm an old hard head. I like to do a single capture. Of course, I may throw 49 separate shots away and only keep one good one. regards, Rich


Yeeeouch! I'm not sure were on the same page. Think of the RAW file as a digital negative. From that single file you can create mutiple files of different brightness values based on changing the exposure slider in your RAW software conversion tool. So your generating the nine files from the one RAW file and then compressing them in HDR.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhhh.... I was not on the same page....heck, I was in a different book. I get it now..take one shot...make multiple copies at various settings?? (how do you do that? ) then process those shots to get a final shot that has the best attributes of all the various settings? Am I close coach?? regards, Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Ahhhh.... I was not on the same page....heck, I was in a different book. I get it now..take one shot...make multiple copies at various settings?? (how do you do that? ) then process those shots to get a final shot that has the best attributes of all the various settings? Am I close coach?? regards, Rich


Bingo! What do you use to convert RAW?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, "what do I use to open my RAW files?"....that is a whole more interesting story. I don't know much about the RAW application. It is a "hack" to the S3is. 

My only experiences lately have been to set the camera up to shoot raw. It asked what file extension I wanted to use. --.JPG--?? was one of them. I chose that one. I have two other choices as I recall. one is CRW...but I haven't tried that one yet. 

The Hack's "primer" says that Picasa will open the RAW directly. I use Picasa most of the time anyhow., so ...now...when I shoot, I get a notation of RAW in the corner of my viewfinder. The camera take a bit longer to record each shot, so I presume RAW is being shot. I just open the RAW.JPG ??? shots directly into Picasa and they show up. 

So, I think I am getting RAW...but...really have no way to know. The file sizes are about 25% to 50% bigger now though. I believe that I have more detail to work with, and the shots take sharpening better. 

My next experiment is to use the .CRW extension and see if Picasa will read it or not. I am just fumbling around.

I was dealt a set-back yesterday when it became obvious that the "remote capture" program portion of ZoomBrowser (included with my Canon camera) breaks down when I shoot RAW. I get a "corrupted data" error message right after I shoot the first RAW pix! To get the bird shots of yesterday, I had to remove the raw Hack completely from the camera. I get to experiment more today...

I was going to go bass/northern/muskie fishing, but it is lightening and raining all of the way back to Madison, Wisconsin....so maybe I have some time to learn more new things. I have an appointment at 1 p.m. to teach the property manager here what I know about using/building our new website. (talk about the blind leading the blind! )

ha ha regards, Rich


----------

